# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Την κλούβα μέσα, ή έξω;

## Lorelei

Γεια σας
Κάποιοι μπορεί να με θυμόσαστε από παλιότερο ποστ μου. Δε γράφω στο φόρουμ, αν και παρακολουθώ όποτε έχω χρόνο τις όμορφες συζητήσεις σας,  καθότι έχω στην κατοχή μου 2 (πλέον) σπουργιτάκια τα οποία έχουν κριθεί ακατάλληλα προς απελευθέρωση.
Θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ πολύ τη γνώμη σας για το αν πρέπει να αφήνω την κλούβα με τα σπουργιτάκια μου έξω ή μέσα στο σπίτι. Μέχρι τώρα τα είχα σε γενικές γραμμές μέσα στο σπίτι εκτός από τις ημέρες που είμαι αρκετές ώρες εκεί. Τότε τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι για να πάρουν τον αέρα τους αλλά και ήλιο. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι μαζεύονται πολλά περιστέρια όταν τα βγάζω έξω και φοβάμαι μήπως κολλήσουν παράσιτα. Από την άλλη είναι κρίμα να τα έχω συνέχεια μέσα. Ως άπειρη με πτηνά θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή. Πχ. θα μπορούσα να βάλω κάποιο αντιπαρασιτικό? Και αν ναι τι?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα! Πώς βρήκες τα σπουργιτάκια; Προφανώς θα τα βρήκες σε μικρή ηλικία για να μη μπορούν να απελευθερωθούν... Και από περιέργεια, τρώνε ό,τι και τα καναρίνια; Να τα χαίρεσαι!  ::  
Όσο για το μέσα ή έξω, εγώ έχω ακούσει πολλά για επιθέσεις από δεκαοχτούρες και άλλα πουλιά, μέχρι και για πουλάκια που σκοτώνονται μέσα στα κλουβιά τους από τέτοιες επιθέσεις. Επειδή το μπαλκόνι μου δεν έχει τέντα και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα προστατευμένο με κάποιο τρόπο, έχω τα καναρινάκια μου μέσα στο σαλόνι, κοντά σε ηλιακό φως και αέρα.
Αν όμως έχεις μπαλκόνι που με κάποιο τρόπο δεν αφήνει το κλουβί τελείως απροστάτευτο, είμαι υπέρ του έξω!! Θα το χαίρονται πολύ περισσότερο.
Επομένως πιστεύω πρέπει να κρίνεις με βάση την ασφάλεια των πουλιών πρώτα. Αν κρίνεις ότι είναι καλά στο μπαλκόνι, προστατευμένα και από καιρικές συνθήκες εκτός από άλλα πουλιά (πχ βροχή, καυτός μεσημεριανός ήλιος, δυνατός αέρας), τότε έξω! Αλλιώς, μέσα αλλά όχι κρυμμένα από το φως, σε αεριζόμενο σχετικά χώρο!!  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Lorelei

Γεια σου Αντιγόνη και σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.
Το αγοράκι το βρήκα  και το μεγάλωσα εγώ. Το κοριτσάκι μια άλλη κοπέλα, η οποία όμως δεν μπορούσε να το κρατήσει. Μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο (γιατί τρέχω απίστευτα αυτό το διάστημα) θα ανοίξω ένα θέμα στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα και θα σας συστήσω τα φτερωτά μου επίσημα, αναλυτικά  "fullyhappy"  και με φωτογραφικό υλικό!!
Από τα λίγα που έχω μάθει η διατροφή τους είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από των καναρινιών. Δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις όσο αφορά τα πτηνά. Πριν τα δυο σπουργιτάκια.... μόνο γάτες είχα.
Τώρα όσο αφορά το μέσα ή έξω, ακριβώς αυτό φοβάμαι και γω, τις επιθέσεις από περιστέρια, δεκαοχτούρες και πιθανά παράσιτα που θα μπορούσαν τους μεταδώσουν. Έχω τέντα αλλά όποτε είμαι σπίτι και τα βγάζω έξω έρχονται και κάποιες φορές τις πέτυχα πάνω στο κλουβί και έπαθα πανικό.  Συν ότι κάτω από την τέντα και πάλι δεν έχουν ήλιο.
Επίσης, επειδή η κλούβα είναι αρκετά μεγάλη (1 *1*0,50) μόνο σε ένα συγκεκριμένο δωμάτιο μπορώ να τη βάλω όπου έχει κάποιο φως, αλλά η επαφή με τον ήλιο είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη και αυτό με προβληματίζει πολύ. Μήπως η έλλειψη του τους δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα? Για αυτό και προσπαθώ να πάρω από εδώ πληροφορίες. Τα καημένα είναι τόσο χαρούμενα όταν τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι... αλλά αυτό μόνο τα Σαββατοκύριακα το κάνω που είμαι εκεί για να μπορώ να επιβλέπω. Νομίζω πως δεν είναι αρκετό και με απασχολεί και μακροπρόθεσμα σε σχέση δηλ. με το χειμώνα όπου θα είναι ακόμα πιο σκοτεινά.

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν πιάνει το χέρι σου μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα πλαίσιο απο πολύ-πολύ λεπτό και σφιχτοπλεγμενο συρματόπλεγμα (κάπως το λένε, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πώς) του οποίου η κάθε μεριά θα έχει π.χ. 5 πόντους απόσταση απο την κάθε πλευρά της κλούβας, και με το οποίο θα καλύπτεις την κλούβα κάθε φορά που θα τα βγάζεις έξω. Με αυτό το προσταευτικό δεν θα περνάνε οι κουτσουλιές απο τα περιστέρια μέσα στην κλούβα και δεν θα μπορούν τα σαρκοβόρα πουλιά να φτάσουν τα σπουργιτάκια σου.

----------


## theofanis

Καλη δουλεια κανει και το λεπτο κιοτετσοσυρμα

----------


## ninos

υπάρχουν αρκετές κατασκευές που μπορείς να κάνεις. Ρίξε μια ματιά στα θέματα *εδώ*

----------

